# Newbie, back in horses



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Horseforum.  

We'd love to see some pictures if you have some. :wink:


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 11, 2007)

Congratulations!! How exciting for you!


----------

